

Ask HN: Is it appealing to have both business and programming skills/knowledge? - aorshan

I was just wondering, when applying for jobs/internships at startups, is it appealing for someone to have knowledge and skills in both business and programming?<p>The reason I ask is as follows. I am a sophomore at university, where I study marketing as a major and split my free time between reading business books (the lean startup, four steps to the epiphany etc.) and coding. I took intro to cs last semester so I have some knowledge of java and am now working through the Stanford openclassroom web development course and plan on building knowledge from there(html,css,js,ROR, SQL, etc).<p>So I'm just wondering whether it is appealing from a hiring standpoint to have a varied skill set like this.
======
gamechangr
In theory yes....but in reality it is more of a "what comes first the chicken
or the egg".

Startups are not that interested in university experience. They want real
world work experience. People with real world experience in both marketing and
coding are not interested in working for a startup. (they usually have there
own startup)

It's much better to be great at one than an all around player. If your great
at one, you will land with a great company and be exposed to learning on all
sides.

